# Different hats



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

In looking up photos of Cardinals all seem to have the pointed top. I have one in the yard all the time that doesn't. Anyone know why. Is it an age difference ?

Took both of these photos today with a Tamron 150-600.


----------



## phanagriff (Dec 23, 2011)

Wife said it is not a cardinal. Legs beak different. no pointed top. Don't know but it is a red bird. Any experts?


----------



## Pole_benda (Mar 13, 2011)

Can't help with you the bird situation but how do you like that Tamrom 150-600?


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

The first pic looks like a summer taniger.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Pole_benda said:


> Can't help with you the bird situation but how do you like that Tamrom 150-600?


I have only had it about 10 days so still getting used to it. 2 things that I really like are the very quick focus and the image stabilizer. I have shot photos down to as low as 1/60th and it seem rock steady. One thing that I have noticed is the color/saturation. The top bird above I actually had to reduce the saturation. The bird appeared vivid read.


----------



## Topcat (May 21, 2004)

The wife is a birder, and she says they are both cardinals. The beaks are the same, the top pic is just hard to see the black mask. She says the crest is just laid down and not showing. Summer tanager is more orange, has no trace of a black mask, and has a lighter, slimmer beak.

If they are both the same color, and not something that has been adjusted, I think they are both cardinals.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Topcat said:


> The wife is a birder, and she says they are both cardinals. The beaks are the same, the top pic is just hard to see the black mask. She says the crest is just laid down and not showing. Summer tanager is more orange, has no trace of a black mask, and has a lighter, slimmer beak.
> 
> If they are both the same color, and not something that has been adjusted, I think they are both cardinals.


+1


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Topcat said:


> The wife is a birder, and she says they are both cardinals. The beaks are the same, the top pic is just hard to see the black mask. She says the crest is just laid down and not showing. Summer tanager is more orange, has no trace of a black mask, and has a lighter, slimmer beak.
> 
> If they are both the same color, and not something that has been adjusted, I think they are both cardinals.


I was pretty sure they were both Cardinals but one of them never seems to have his crown up, and the other one always seems to have it up.

Thanks to everyone for the comments.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Good ones*

They are a hard target. Don't stay put for very long. A pair of them are in one of the trees in the back. They were looking at this tree right in front of the porch but the cat scared them off.

Griz


----------

